# The vast abandoned space of Ohio's Randall Park Mall



## editor (May 25, 2014)

Once one of the largest malls in America, Ohio's Randall Park Mall has been derelict for several years. It makes for a haunting place.



















More: http://gizmodo.com/this-abandoned-wasteland-was-once-americas-largest-mall-1581357311


----------



## Manter (May 25, 2014)

I clicked through to a related story (this one http://gizmodo.com/this-abandoned-mall-is-perfect-for-your-zombie-back-to-1222704875) and there was this interesting bit: it's a greater problem with enclosed, air-conditioned malls everywhere: People actually do like to go outside.

I wonder if those Westfield/bluewater/White Rose centre type hell holes really will die a death? They still seem to be being built, and there are loads in (eg) New Jersey that are always busy


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 25, 2014)

Manter said:


> I clicked through to a related story (this one http://gizmodo.com/this-abandoned-mall-is-perfect-for-your-zombie-back-to-1222704875) and there was this interesting bit: it's a greater problem with enclosed, air-conditioned malls everywhere: People actually do like to go outside.
> 
> I wonder if those Westfield/bluewater/White Rose centre type hell holes really will die a death? They still seem to be being built, and there are loads in (eg) New Jersey that are always busy


I dislike closed shopping centres as they feel so artificial - although admittedly they are useful for the British climate. 

But the abandoned one is creepy and I think I'd be freaked out wandering around inside it. Oddly I wouldn't be freaked out wandering round an abandoned factory so it's probably the zombie films that are the cause of that reaction.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (May 25, 2014)

There's an abandoned shopping centre in Reading that is used for Zombie experience sessions...


----------



## Manter (May 25, 2014)

Bob_the_lost said:


> There's an abandoned shopping centre in Reading that is used for Zombie experience sessions...


Where's that?


----------



## Epona (May 28, 2014)

Is it wrong of me to hope that Westfield Stratford (my vision of hell, if I believed in such a place) looks like that in a few years time?


----------

